# Jet Lathe paint color?



## John Kos (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone know of a close match for the off-white color of my 10 year old 1442? Jet wants $25 for a single spray can


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there a small part that you could take to a paint store?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bill Boehme said:


> Is there a small part that you could take to a paint store?


The banjo would fit the bill. The tail stock also isn't very heavy on this model.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

If the headstock has a drive belt access door that is Jet white in color that would be ideal because it may need to be small enough to fit in their scanner. I took a short section of baseboard to match the color and they used a chisel to remove a sliver of wood to fit in their scanner. Once upon a time, Delta felt guilty about all the problems that my lathe was causing me and they gave me a couple cans of spray paint plus all new nameplates and decals to repair some slight paint problems. Customer service was nice back then before B&D. Too bad that the lathe wasn't as nice.


----------



## wattoclone (Sep 23, 2010)

John, the Rust-Oleum Biscuit Appliance Spray Epoxy #210372, available at Lowes for under $4 is a perfect match for the Jet lathe.


----------



## Mfbrow (Nov 12, 2015)

*Paint*

I took the cover of the belt off and took it to lowes and they pretty much matched the Color.


----------



## John Kos (Apr 7, 2015)

wattoclone said:


> John, the Rust-Oleum Biscuit Appliance Spray Epoxy #210372, available at Lowes for under $4 is a perfect match for the Jet lathe.


 Thank you again, not only is the color match pretty much perfect, it's a very tough finish!:thumbsup:


----------



## wattoclone (Sep 23, 2010)

Glad to help. I am not a professional, just a retired hobbyist who has limited funds and has enjoyed woodturning since high school, class of 1970.


----------

